# Datei lesen



## eric (27. Nov 2006)

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte gern in der init() eines Servlets eine XMl-Datei lesen. Das hab ich in einem Test-Servlet auch hinbekommen. Mit folgendem Code hab ich mir den Pfad geholt und dann ganz normal das File als InputStream gelesen:

```
String path = this.getServletContext().getRealPath("/WEB-INF/res/test.xml");
```

Aber in dem Servlet an dem ich arbeite funktioniert das nicht :-(

In den logs hab ich auch keine entsprechende Fehlermeldung gefunden. Die web.xml sind quasi identisch.
Hatte jemand von euch auch schon mal das Problem?

Grüsse aus Berlin


----------



## SlaterB (28. Nov 2006)

welche web.xml sind quasi identisch?
was hat das mit dem Problem zu tun?

fang doch mal mit
String path = this.getServletContext().getRealPath("/test.txt");
an,
gib den kompletten Pfad aus, erstelle eine zugehörige Datei falls möglich und schaue ob und wo sie im Dateisystem auftaucht,

danach dann Unterverzeichnisse versuchen


----------



## ervo (3. Dez 2006)

Ja danke, das Problem hat sich geklärt. 
Die Lösung: ich hab einmal die init(ServletConfig sc) überschrieben und einmal die init(). Bei der Variante mit der ServletConfig muss man sich den ServletContext über eben dieses Objekt besorgen. Ich hatte this.getServletContext() verwendet, was leider nicht funktioniert.

Grüsse Eric


----------

